# Ideas for jobs my husband could do in Asia



## AntoniaMP (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all, 

My husband and I have long dreamed about jetting off to the Far East or SE Asia with our (now) 4 year old boy. Possibly for a year or two, possibly for longer. We're keen to live and work in a different culture and for our son to experience the wider world too. We're thinking of possibly doing this in a couple of years but are totally flexible. 

I used to teach EFL in Asia & Europe and I'm now teaching back in the UK as an English & SEN teacher (PGCE/QTS qualified), so I feel fairly confident that I could secure a position in an international school. 

However, we have a big question mark over what my other half could do. He's had a few different careers thus far, due to circumstance. He has a background in hospitality but is adamant he doesn't want to go back to that, although that would lend itself quite nicely really.

Then he trained as a plumber and was plumbing for a number of years and then, just by chance through someone he knows, he got into the film industry as a set dresser. So now he puts sets together for film and TV shows, which is a really decent living and something he enjoys. It just doesn't seem like a viable option for our dream in Asia, as it's very much based on who you know and word of mouth, so I'm not sure how he'd find the equivalent in Asia without knowing anyone. It would also have to be somewhere English speaking, like Singapore, if he managed to pursue this elsewhere. 

The TEFL thing doesn't appeal to him at all, as he's dyslexic and struggled with English and reading at school. We're just keen to see if there are any other options we haven't considered, which could be a good fit. He wouldn't have to make loads! We're not too bothered about that kind of thing and will have savings and my income but he doesn't want to not work and not have a purpose, if you see what I mean. 

A few bits of info which may or may not be helpful: he's a qualified plumber but also a jack of all trades and very handy! Experience putting together sets for film and TV (including a Star Wars production), experience in hotels as manager & assistant manager (although not keen to go back to this), an amateur DJ (his passion😂 & he's actually very good). He has a degree in Events Management but never pursued this. He's much more practical than academic. 

Any ideas or suggestions about common expat jobs that could be suitable for him, would be fantastic!! 

Thanks so much all


----------

